# I know it's going to take a while...



## Joe Blow (29 May 2004)

Hey everyone! I know it's going to take a while to get this thing up and going properly so please just register and start posting!

I'm always here so you'll always be able to chat with me!

I know we can get a great little community happening here!

Cheers!  8)


----------



## Guest (19 June 2004)

Have you checked out SHARESCENE.COM. I find they are the best HC/OZE alternative. 2600+ members and alot of friendly moderators makes it a great community. Getting very busy these days.


----------



## kahuna1 (19 June 2004)

Hi Joe,

Good luck.

Just tried to use your search and it doesn't work.
Used ems just to see what happened but it did not bring up the posts on EMS but some letters appearing in an OXR post.

May be an idea to have a look at onther site and usd stock codes when you post on a stock so you can actually do a search of all items posted. I like the sharescene site as all posts to any stock kept under that code. Does not throw up each and every post like Hot copper. Hot copper is too cluttered and inhabited by some interesting types from the religious nuts to the posters of 40 plus one liners a day.

the way you have it now if one of the one liners comes to your site it will be that cluttered it will be useless.

Don't bother paying me don't want your money ...
all the best


----------



## Joe Blow (19 June 2004)

Chatter and Kahuna: Thanks both for your input!

Will take a look at Sharescene.com... haven't actually been there yet. I started out on HotCopper in about 1999. Stopped trading from 2000-2003 and got back in about 9 months ago!

Kahuna: Will look into the search option and see what I can do! This site is constantly under development and I will try to do everything I can to make it easier to use and more useful for everyone! Thanks for your suggestions mate!


----------

